# Pics of my Boker Subcom.



## Monocrom (Mar 9, 2008)

Took these a couple of weeks ago. Decided to post them. Some folks are unclear about just how small and wide this knife is. It's designed by Chad Los Banos. A gentleman through-and-through, who's also a tough-as-nails Corrections Officer. (Took these with my camera-phone. Sorry for the less-than-great quality).

Left side of Subcom with Gerber Shortcut for comparison:






Right side with a quarter on the blade:





Knife in closed position. (Ain't it cute)?:





Top view:





Knife in hand:


----------



## matrixshaman (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the review and pics. You know I think this is the first time I actually got a good idea how small this knife is. Putting to quarter on the blade was a good idea. Do you find a lot of use for this knife?


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 10, 2008)

wow.. That is nice and compact!!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 10, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> Thanks for the review and pics. You know I think this is the first time I actually got a good idea how small this knife is. Putting to quarter on the blade was a good idea. Do you find a lot of use for this knife?


 
I'm glad you enjoyed the pics. The size of the knife is very misleading. I'm glad my pics helped in clearing up that issue.

In truth, I don't find a lot of use for it. The blade is too wide and short for some cutting chores. I carry a Leatherman Micra that is handier. But the Subcom makes a good addition to the Micra. Perfect for heavier cutting chores that the blade or scissors of the Micra wouldn't be able to tackle.

The frame-lock on the Subcom is very strong. The nice thing about the knife is that its length will make it legal in even the most restrictive of places. (Such as where I'm from). That was one of the main reasons Chad designed the knife the way he did. Also, it has a very non-threatening look to it. A real plus. 

If you'd like to check out some of Chad's other designs, here's a link:
http://www.clbdesign.info/


----------



## FrogmanM (Mar 10, 2008)

Just saw one in person today at Plaza Cutlery, it is one small knife!:wow:

Mayo


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 10, 2008)

FrogmanM said:


> Just saw one in person today at Plaza Cutlery, it is one small knife!:wow:
> 
> Mayo


 
I bought mine at a Bass Pro over in P.A.

The guy behind the counter had no clue why they were so popular, but he told me they can't keep the little guys in stock.


----------



## Styerman (Mar 10, 2008)

The Warcom , and Subclaw are better for utility tasks . They are great little knives . I have a Rescom on a recoil reel attached to my tool pouch . 

Chris


----------



## humboldtflyer (Mar 10, 2008)

Believe it or not, the Subcom is a very handy knife... its size is very deceiving. I use it as an EDC knife along with my Olight t10. It has been a perfect combo for me.

If you are interested in a knife that is a bit larger the Boker Trance is nearly the same design, just a bit longer... I own that one as well, but I tend to carry the Subcom more. it literally dissapears when it is clipped to your pocket. Its great!


----------



## fnmag (Mar 10, 2008)

I really like the size of this little bugger. :thumbsup:


----------



## iSleep (Mar 10, 2008)

Monocrom : Thats a sweet looking knife you have there !!! Where did you buy it ?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 10, 2008)

iSleep said:


> Monocrom : Thats a sweet looking knife you have there !!! Where did you buy it ?


 
I stopped by, in person, at a Bass Pro shop in P.A.

Not sure, but it's likely they sell the Subcom on their website too.


----------



## 83Venture (Mar 10, 2008)

I have the Subcom & SubClaw. IMO these are some of the smallest usefull knifes around. The Defense forums are generally of the opinion that if you have some idea of what you are doing the Subcom is a good choice, if not go with the subclaw since slashing is almost an instinct. 

I also carry the Trance. This is one of the slimmest knives that I have found. Clip it on you pants behind your belt and it dissapears and you can forget you have it on. It opens easily with a little practice, no assisted opening to get anyone upset, stroung blade. The Flipper even pulls the blade up nicely for poor nfortunate people like me who are "Fingernail Challenged".


----------



## Blue72 (Mar 10, 2008)

Monocrom can the boker be flicked open by holding the blade.

To avoid the "gravity knife" law in NYC


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 10, 2008)

Mine sure can't! The action is smooth but firm at the start.




Wharcom with G10 scale V10 Glow Inc powder in Devcon 2-ton epoxy and a large Tritium in epoxy! Sweet little guy huh? 
Helen Keller could see this thing!


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 10, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> Monocrom can the boker be flicked open by holding the blade.
> 
> To avoid the "gravity knife" law in NYC


 
I can open mine by holding the handle and flicking the thumb stud. I just had to loosen the bolt a tiny bit and made sure I put a little oil on pivot. 
I find it a useful second knife to carry. It's non threatning, small and thin enough to sit comfortably in my pocket but also is light enough for a neck lanyard. It's very secure in the hand despite it's size. The steel is decent enough as well. Overall I find it very useful.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 10, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> Monocrom can the boker be flicked open by holding the blade.
> 
> To avoid the "gravity knife" law in NYC


 
You've got that completely backwards. If an LEO can flick open a Subcom like that, chances are you're getting charged with carrying a gravity knife. Can't speak for others who own a Subcom, but mine is stiff enough that you need to use the plastic thumbstuds to get it open.

With so little of the blade extending above the handles, in the closed position, it's tough to get a sold grip on the blade to flick it open like that. You could try gripping the blade by the thumbstuds on either end, but they're not designed to work well that way. 

This is one knife where you're better off just pushing on one of the thumbstuds to get it open.


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 10, 2008)

I have one, too, beause I think it is cute 

I have no idea about knives and such, but the little one is definitely small and cool. 

bernie


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 11, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> I have one, too, beause I think it is cute
> 
> I have no idea about knives and such, but the little one is definitely small and cool.
> 
> bernie


 
Many of us who are familiar with Chad and his designs, well; we affectionately refer to his Subcom as.... biscuit.


----------



## Stillphoto (Mar 11, 2008)

A little wharcom lovin:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 11, 2008)

NICE! oo:

What's the handle material on your wharcom?


----------



## Stillphoto (Mar 11, 2008)

Thats actually some really sweet carbon fiber that happened to have a few olive-green layers on top of it, had been taken from some sort of industrial tank in a warehouse or something like that. Done by Potterma over on EDC. 

I was stuck between the various weaves and or red / blue cf he had used before, then he mentioned he had some of this stuff and I was sold!


----------



## Cuso (Mar 11, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Mine sure can't! The action is smooth but firm at the start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHOW OFF!!! Where can I get those scales??? I would love to mod my Wharcomm..


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 12, 2008)

Stillphoto said:


> Thats actually some really sweet carbon fiber that happened to have a few olive-green layers on top of it, had been taken from some sort of industrial tank in a warehouse or something like that. Done by Potterma over on EDC.
> 
> I was stuck between the various weaves and or red / blue cf he had used before, then he mentioned he had some of this stuff and I was sold!


 
Very impressive. 

Thanks for the details.


----------



## Dirty Bob (Mar 13, 2008)

Great Subcom pics! It looks like the stock version has a lanyard hole. I tend to clip folders in my waistband at about 11:00, as my pockets tend to be rather full already, thanks to ya'll. I suspect that a short lanyard would help in drawing from the waistband carry. Has anyone tried this?

BTW, any custom Trances out there?

Thanks,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 13, 2008)

Dirty Bob said:


> Great Subcom pics! It looks like the stock version has a lanyard hole. I tend to clip folders in my waistband at about 11:00, as my pockets tend to be rather full already, thanks to ya'll. I suspect that a short lanyard would help in drawing from the waistband carry. Has anyone tried this?
> 
> BTW, any custom Trances out there?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! I'm glad you enjoyed the pics. 

I haven't tried using a lanyard on mine, but if the clip is oriented for tip-up carry, a length of lanyard will definitely make it easier to draw from a waistband. (The clip on the Subcom comes from the factory in the tip-up position). A monkey fist lanyard might be best.

I've seen pics of custom handles on Trances. Never seen a full-blown custom knife built from the same design. Although, perhaps it's only a matter of time before that changes. Chad's designs are very popular. But ironically, it's mainly a combination of low price-tag and tough-as-nails designs.


----------



## Dirty Bob (Mar 13, 2008)

I was thinking a short piece of gutted paracord with a homemade Micarta bead on it, or maybe just a knot or two. More fun would be one of the bronze Emerson skulls, but that would sorta defeat the purpose of carrying discretely in the waistband.

Thanks,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 14, 2008)

Dirty Bob said:


> I was thinking a short piece of gutted paracord with a homemade Micarta bead on it, or maybe just a knot or two. More fun would be one of the bronze Emerson skulls, but that would sorta defeat the purpose of carrying discretely in the waistband.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dirty Bob


 
The lanyard can be as simple or complex as you want it. 

But yeah, for discrete waistband carry; I'd avoid the skull beads.


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 14, 2008)

I carry mine as a back up/sheeple friendly tool. It sits nicely in the fifth pocket of my pants. Since it does not come out as much as my main EDC it's small and slim profile are perfect.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone have compared this to the sypderco lava?


----------



## Blue72 (Mar 14, 2008)

stitch_paradox said:


> Anyone have compared this to the sypderco lava?


 
I dont have a boker, but the lava is one of the best knives I have ever handled. The only thing that stop me from buying it was the stainless handle.

It is heavy and slippery when closed


----------



## nikon (Jun 7, 2008)

Dirty Bob said:


> BTW, any custom Trances out there?
> Thanks,
> Dirty Bob


I removed the flipper from my Trance, both because I dislike flippers and because it turns the knife into a much better slicer/chopper in the kitchen. I'm able to use it as a miniature chef's knife.

I also cut back the handle material a bit at the frame lock release so I can get to it easier.


----------



## phaserrifle (Jun 9, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> . The nice thing about the knife is that its length will make it legal in even the most restrictive of places. (Such as where I'm from). That was one of the main reasons Chad designed the knife the way he did.


 
unfortuneately it's not legal in "even the most restrictive of places" in the uk it requires a "valid legal reason" to carry, as the blade locks. any locking/fixed blade requires such a reason no matter how big (except credit card knives, and swisscard style multi-tools) a valid legal reason would be using it for work, a hobby wich requires you to carry ect. from the US point of view, it can be carried everywhere, but some places don't like anyone to carry anything.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 10, 2008)

phaserrifle said:


> unfortuneately it's not legal in "even the most restrictive of places" in the uk it requires a "valid legal reason" to carry, as the blade locks. any locking/fixed blade requires such a reason no matter how big (except credit card knives, and swisscard style multi-tools) a valid legal reason would be using it for work, a hobby wich requires you to carry ect. from the US point of view, it can be carried everywhere, but some places don't like anyone to carry anything.


 
Oh yes, I'm quite familiar with the knife laws in the UK. I'm also familiar with a couple of horror stories as well. Sadly, "valid legal reason" is open to interpretation; even if one has a blatantly obvious good reason for carrying a knife. (Such as part of their job).

It's not just knife laws. Self-defense is, for all practical purposes, illegal in the UK. But no politician on that side of the ocean is going to be stupid enough to admit it.


----------

